# Graveyard Ghost



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I saw a really decent ghost costume on Spirit Halloween and see make up for it but not sure what to buy to make a perfect ghost. Remind you I hardly wore makeup for any of my costumes alone, just basic feminine make up. If anyone could please reference me to good make up idea and tips. I'd appreciate it a lot! :jol:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about putting up a link to the costume you saw so that we have an idea what their finished look was supposed to be?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Traditionally, ghostly = pale. I'd be inclined to match the makeup to the coloring of the costume as closely as possible. Spirit's ghostly costumes tend to be a very light grey or off white, and the makeup used on the models mimics that. You can purchase basic makeup kits from them or any other theatrical makeup supplier.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Traditionally, ghostly = pale. I'd be inclined to match the makeup to the coloring of the costume as closely as possible. Spirit's ghostly costumes tend to be a very light grey or off white, and the makeup used on the models mimics that. You can purchase basic makeup kits from them or any other theatrical makeup supplier.


You might also include some very light blues or blacks to your greys or off whites. It may tend to give you more of a misty or somewhat foggy look to your face. Making you more ghost like, (I believe). But as RoxyBlue says get some basic makeup kits and do some experimenting with different mixes to see what you get.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Here's the link of the costume

http://www.spirithalloween.com/images/spirit/products/processed/07118391.zoom.a.jpg


----------

